# Project 1709



## zim (Oct 3, 2012)

*Your lifetime of images, on demand – Canon unveils new image management platform*

Anyone going to try this?

I thought it was a scam at first with a name like that!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2012)

www.Project1709.com
I tried to sign up, they do not take US or Canadian members, pretty worthless eh!


----------



## zim (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm in UK ;D going to give it a go, They must want it sorted out before opening it up to the big boys eh!
Or maybe they are just wary of the upload volumes


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Oct 4, 2012)

I will give it a try.


----------



## mws (Oct 4, 2012)

I signed up for a invite. It seems like a interesting idea.


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 4, 2012)

Except, just like the US canon gateway library thing they did... they got me interested right up until this...

5.2 When you upload or submit any content to our Services, you grant Canon (and those we work with) a non-exclusive, worldwide right and licence to freely use, host, store, reproduce, publish, modify, create derivative works (for example, versions of your content created to ensure your content works better with our Services) and edit your content solely for the purposes of providing you with the Services. The rights that you grant in this licence shall be free of charge, perpetual and capable of sub-licence. We may exercise all rights in the content in all jurisdictions to the full extent for the full period for which any such rights exist. This licence may continue even when you stop using our Services but may be revoked when you delete content or your account unless such content has been shared with others who have not deleted it.

Canon for US had something like this where you can make slideshows and such with your pictures... but it says once you make a slideshow with their services, they are granted rights to republish, modify, etc... I love canon cameras but dont love them that much...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 4, 2012)

awinphoto said:



> Except, just like the US canon gateway library thing they did... they got me interested right up until this...
> 
> 5.2 When you upload or submit any content to our Services, you grant Canon (and those we work with) a non-exclusive, worldwide right and licence to freely use, host, store, reproduce, publish, modify, create derivative works (for example, versions of your content created to ensure your content works better with our Services) and edit your content solely for the purposes of providing you with the Services. The rights that you grant in this licence shall be free of charge, perpetual and capable of sub-licence. We may exercise all rights in the content in all jurisdictions to the full extent for the full period for which any such rights exist. This licence may continue even when you stop using our Services but may be revoked when you delete content or your account unless such content has been shared with others who have not deleted it.
> 
> Canon for US had something like this where you can make slideshows and such with your pictures... but it says once you make a slideshow with their services, they are granted rights to republish, modify, etc... I love canon cameras but dont love them that much...


Thanks.
Even with Flickr, you own and retain rights to your work.
I would not touch the Canon service after reading that.
I can just imagine some user capturing a valuable image of a big news event that might sell to news services for thousands of dollars and have Canon tell him "Sorry, it belongs to us!"


----------



## zim (Oct 5, 2012)

mmmm..... I'm not a pro nor make money out of photography in any way but I'll be sure to read the small print now, thanks for the warning!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 6, 2012)

zim said:


> mmmm..... I'm not a pro nor make money out of photography in any way but I'll be sure to read the small print now, thanks for the warning!


Great photos can be blurry or sharp, and the news worthy ones are often taken by amateurs who happen to be in the right place at the right time. Their impulse is to share a photo by posting it immediately, not realizing its worth a lot of money. If you post it on Flickr, as long as you have your copyright attributes set, you are covered. Canon though wants you to turn over the rights to them.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 6, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Except, just like the US canon gateway library thing they did... they got me interested right up until this...
> 
> 5.2 When you upload or submit any content to our Services, you grant Canon (and those we work with) a non-exclusive, worldwide right and licence to freely use, host, store, reproduce, publish, modify, create derivative works (for example, versions of your content created to ensure your content works better with our Services) and edit your content solely for the purposes of providing you with the Services. The rights that you grant in this licence shall be free of charge, perpetual and capable of sub-licence. We may exercise all rights in the content in all jurisdictions to the full extent for the full period for which any such rights exist. This licence may continue even when you stop using our Services but may be revoked when you delete content or your account unless such content has been shared with others who have not deleted it.
> 
> Canon for US had something like this where you can make slideshows and such with your pictures... but it says once you make a slideshow with their services, they are granted rights to republish, modify, etc... I love canon cameras but dont love them that much...



Except when they have "...solely for the purposes of providing you with the Services.", to me that sounds basically like them playing lawyer CYA so that users who use the service, upload their photos to it, can't turn around and sue them claiming copyright infringement. 

Although the part with "...unless such content has been shared with others who have not deleted it..." makes me question it a little bit, because that'd mean if I share it, and someone keeps a reference to it, and I decided I want to delete it, it might still be 'out there'.


----------



## zim (Oct 6, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > mmmm..... I'm not a pro nor make money out of photography in any way but I'll be sure to read the small print now, thanks for the warning!
> ...




If it does indeed turn out to be like US canon gateway library in that regard then it is unacceptable, I may join just to make that point. These things can be changed by pressure I remember the furore when Google Chrome was first released.


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Oct 6, 2012)

*Move along, nothing to see here.*



Drizzt321 said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Except, just like the US canon gateway library thing they did... they got me interested right up until this...
> ...



Yes. They can't do *anything* with the photo if it's for a purpose other than the image management service, i.e. they or a 3rd party cannot sell or use your photo for anything that's not *solely* related to providing *you* with the service. They can't even use your images to publicise their image management service.


----------



## AprilForever (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi! Is anyone out there accepted for the beta? How are you liking it?


----------



## zim (Dec 12, 2012)

*Project 1709 T&Cs*

Hi,
Like to run this passed all you folks, there is of course a lot more than this but I would appreciate your take on this....

_5 Your content

5.1 You retain ownership of any intellectual property rights you own in any content you upload or submit to the Services, including the Copyright.

5.2 When you upload or submit any content to our Services, you grant Canon (and those we work with) a non-exclusive, worldwide right and licence to freely use, host, store, reproduce, publish, modify, create derivative works (for example, versions of your content created to ensure your content works better with our Services) and edit your content solely for the purposes of providing you with the Services. The rights that you grant in this licence shall be free of charge, perpetual and capable of sub-licence. We may exercise all rights in the content in all jurisdictions to the full extent for the full period for which any such rights exist. This licence may continue even when you stop using our Services but may be revoked when you delete content or your account unless such content has been shared with others who have not deleted it.

5.3 You must ensure that your content does not infringe anyone else’s intellectual property rights including the copyright, database right or trade mark of any person or entity. By uploading or submitting your content to the Services, you are warranting that you have the right to grant Canon the non-exclusive licence described above. If you are not the owner of the rights in the content or do not have the permission of the owner, please do not submit them to the Services._

Does this sound ok or am I giving up ownership by uploading to the site as 5.1 and 5.2 seem to contradict to me?

Thanks in advance


Edit: Thanks Mod(s) for combining I should have checked back and would have seen that it is indeed very much like US canon gateway library wording


----------

